
Texas businesses prep for new open carry gun law - ourmandave
http://money.cnn.com/2015/12/28/news/companies/texas-open-carry-handgun-law/index.html
======
angersock
I'm fairly pro-gun, but I never have understood the appeal of open-carry. Are
there any folks here who would like to explain it to me?

In the country or small towns, keeping a hunting rifle or whatever slung over
the shoulder while stopping at a gas station or something seems reasonable and
convenient--but going to a Subway or something in an urban area seems more
silly than anything else.

